# Generac vs Ridgid w/ Yamaha vs Generac



## mcmcomput (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm stuck between a few models of generators... My use is powering a 1 story home during outages and being portable for mobile usage.
Generac XP8000e is where i'm leaning currently, as its in my price range (used), however the more I look at it, I notice several various models.
Ridgid makes a nice unit too, but is less power. RIDGID 6800 is what i also like, due to its screen/read off. is 6% THD vs Generac's 5%, but also has a Yamaha Engine. 

In the Generac's, my delima is between the various models of XP8000e's.
5931-1 | http://gens.lccdn.com/generaccorpor...ower/xp series/0196490-a-xp8000e.pdf?ext=.pdf
5708-0 | https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...V42lv3ByfsF4pQ&bvm=bv.149760088,d.amc&cad=rja
5606-0 | https://www.generatorpros.com/pdfs/portable-specs/0180350SBY.pdf

From looking online, I think the Generac may have a electric throttle on some and mechanical on others. Also the weight can be anywhere from 180-249Lb depending on models. I'd like to find the newer control panel ones due to the fact it can idle when not in use, however the older models surge capacity is 12000w vs the newer ones are 10000w. The muffler on the newer units appears much larger and assume noise would be too. Engine size is also slightly smaller (407 vs 410).

Thoughts around these various units? Anyone own either of these? I'd assume I will easily get 1,000+ hours and years of service from either with proper maintenance.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

This would be a no brainer for me. I would take the first one hands down. First, it has a full oil pump and oil filter. The second and third choices have "full pressure" what ever that means and no oil filter. Also the first one has a 3 year commercial warranty compared to the other two only having a 2 year commercial. That says a lot to me about how they feel this thing will hold up.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

All 3 have low oil pressure shut down, so that means they all have an oil pump. I assume all have a filter but not sure. I think the differences in these are not a major concern. I would pick the one that has the features I want and not over think the whole process. They are all close enough that I don't think it really matters.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree with Handyman, the overall qualifier would be "local service." You can have a fantastic machine, but if you have to haul it a long ways or ship it for warranty stuff.....


Handyhiker, low oil level and low pressure shut off are two different animals in my experience. Most "stationary" small engines that have low level shut off are a simple float switch.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok, so a little clearing up of this mystery is in order. There are two different "pressure" type oil systems used in generators.

*Force Feed 
*A somewhat more complete pressurization of lubrication is achieved in the force-feed lubrication system. Oil is forced by the oil pump from the crankcase to the main bearings and the camshaft bearings. 
Oil passages are drilled in the crankshaft to lead oil to the connecting rodbearings. The passages deliver oil from the main bearing journals to the rod bearing journals. In some engines, these opening are holes that line up once for every crankshaft revolution. In other engines, there are annular grooves in the main bearings through which oil can feed constantly into the hole in the crankshaft.
The pressurized oil that lubricates the connecting-rod bearings goes on to *lubricate the pistons and walls* by squirting out through strategically drilled holes. This lubrication system is used in virtually all engines that are equipped with semi-floating piston pins.

 *Full Force Feed 
*In a full force-feed lubrication system, the main bearings, rod bearings, camshaft bearings, *and the complete valve mechanism* are lubricated by oil under pressure. In addition, the full force-feed lubrication system * provides lubrication under pressure to the pistons and the piston pins*. This is accomplished by holes drilled the length of the connecting rod, creating an oil passage from the connecting rod bearing 
to the piston pin bearing. This passage not only feeds the piston pin bearings but also provides lubrication for the pistons and cylinder walls. This system is used in virtually all engines that are equipped with full-floating piston pins.


IF you look closely at the images you will see that there is a difference. 

And no Handyhiker, the other two do not have oil filters and they also don't use a full pressure oil system. The specs tell the whole story.

This is why the manufacturer is willing to give the first one a better warranty. They know that it will hold up better or they wouldn't take the chance. 

So we can see that the gen guys do think it makes a difference.:tango_face_wink:

And good point exmar, about the difference on the oil pressure and oil level shut off. Most folks would not know the difference.:tango_face_glasses:


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Silly me, I read all 3 and ALL say *low pressure shut down*, I never said anything about a low oil level shut down. The second one says it has a spin on filter, cool. I have and use an Onan 5000 watt without a filter and have several thousand hours on it. It still runs great! Oh, did I mention it is a 1973. Again, I really don't think that any of the 3 are that much better or worse then the others. It is going to matter more on how they are taken care of then anything else. 
And my apologizes to all and especially you, thehandyman1957, with all the generators I have worked on and owned and own, I thought I knew some, I guess not. Guess you should only take advice from a gen guy. (So we can see that the gen guys do think it makes a difference.)


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 24, 2017)

There is a big commercial generator out fit a couple of miles from me. They do up to 250,000 volt installs. Plus, a ton of residential stand by units. If I was ever going to buy something new, it would be from these guys. They are Generac Dealers. But, they carry Winco and Honeywell and a few others. If I had a big, expensive set and I needed repairs, I would call these guys. However, I'm wicked cheap and have 10,400 surge watts and 9,000 running watts available. So far, I have $430.00 in purchase price dollars and another $125.00 in repairs and wheels. There are no warranties involved. 

1. Power Pro 5500/5000
2. Duromax 4000/3300
3. Harbor Freight 900/700.

I am sure these are optimistic wattage figures. However, I'm in this stuff for cheap and cash. The Power Pro got a carb and fuel shut off/filter switch. I had to burn 6 gallonsmof dirty gas out of it, which took three days. I had it hooked up to a couple of electric radiators and it would stumble when the load got over 1700 watts. But, it cleaned uo and with the new carb, it does well. I run the all regularly and take them for road trips when I have any yard work to do. The big one stays home. Just too bloody heavy!

I have no agenda or point, here. This is just what I have. So far, so good. But, if it all goes to smash, I
will go down the street and have them bring me at least a 6500!


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

It seems most of us get had after the sale and a breakdown happens. We call around, "nope, don't do generators, or sorry, we don't work on that Brand." I have three, luckily I have them all up and running, but hope if I need a repair job....I will be up to the task. Of the Brands mentioned, I like the Generac.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Me too, I have had three and all have been great generators. Seems the original poster never came back to let us know which one he decided on.


----------

